# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  What to do after 2am

## 1972ford

Where is there to go after the bars close 


I am the designated driver for my group of friend most of the time I have been asked recently by a couple of their wives to try to keep them out longer to sober up a bit before coming home and waking up the kids.  I am not taking them to my place as that would defeat the purpose they would buy beer or whiskey and drink at my place which is not good and I choose to go to bars instead.  I would like to find somewhere for all of us to go that's open paste 2am other than wal mart (I apologize if you happened to be one of the unfortunate souls that had to deal with them that night) would be nice if there was a pool table or something of that nature even a pinball machine would do

----------


## PennyQuilts

Oh, honey, there is so much wrong with that scenario that I don't know where to start.   :Smile:

----------


## pw405

Only after hours place I ever knew of was club anatomy.... Never went inside, but I did drive by once.  It was in back of a retail warehouse off 240 and may or penn... Forget which.  I believe it's closed now.

----------


## venture

Pasture for cow tipping?

----------


## pw405

There is also the Wreck room off 39th and penn.  they don't serve alcohol though, so conclude from that what you may...

----------


## ljbab728

> There is also the Wreck room off 39th and penn.  they don't serve alcohol though, so conclude from that what you may...


Also, if his friends have wives, the Wreck Room may cater to a different clientel than they fit into.

----------


## adaniel

Really? Nobody suggesting BOBO's? 

That greasy goodness they serve there will sober up an elephant.

----------


## BoulderSooner

ihop

----------


## RadicalModerate

Uh . . . sleep?
But seriously . . . There used to be an after-hours private club, in The County, up there on N. Sooner called "Maurice's Club" run by a gentleman reminiscent of a rural character from The Wire.  I never saw anyone actually get shot or beaten half to death, but there were a couple of close calls.  None of them race-based. They had a pool table but no shuffleboard. Now it's all gentrified and whatnot up towards Witcher and the first thing They did was bulldoze the place.  However: someplace like that probably still exists . . . On Netflix.  I hear that Luster's Motel out there on The 23 just added cable TV. =)

----------


## LibertyOKC

There's a place in the back of the center on 30th and Portland called Industry. It's 18 and up. Hope you like Loud Music and a rowdy crowd !!!

----------


## WilliamTell

> Oh, honey, there is so much wrong with that scenario that I don't know where to start.


I agree 100 percent. 

If these guys are married, with kids at home, going out each weekend and getting hammered enough to not be able to control themselves when they get home....

For you the DDriver, i would suggest you find new friends,and i would suggest there wives in going out and finding someone who would make a better husband.

One more soapbox item. I'm 30 now, and before I even turned 21 i figured out that NOTHING GOOD EVER HAPPENS AFTER 2am. It an incredibly depressing desperate situation. Married,dating,or single. Even in my single days if i hadnt found what I was looking for before 2am it wasnt going to happen or whatever happened i greatly regretted it when i sobered up. 

Back on topic - IHOP, dennys, waffle house, McD's and taco bell.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> If these guys are married, with kids at home, going out each weekend and getting hammered enough to not be able to control themselves when they get home....


Yeah, just a lil odd.  All my friends who have gotten married have all but faded away from the going out scene AND if they're going out that much and need you to drive them, then their marriages are about to fail.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> Where is there to go after the bars close 
> 
> 
> I am the designated driver for my group of friend most of the time I have been asked recently by a couple of their wives to try to keep them out longer to sober up a bit before coming home and waking up the kids.  I am not taking them to my place as that would defeat the purpose they would buy beer or whiskey and drink at my place which is not good and I choose to go to bars instead.  I would like to find somewhere for all of us to go that's open paste 2am other than wal mart (I apologize if you happened to be one of the unfortunate souls that had to deal with them that night) would be nice if there was a pool table or something of that nature even a pinball machine would do


First: I agree with everything that William Tell said at Post #11.  Except maybe for suggesting Waffle House.
Second: The worst possible scenario--or at least in the top two--might be waking the kids up for archery practice involving arrows and apples for no good reason.
Third: Are those notorious cheating Indian Casinos, on the wrong side of the railroad tracks, open after 2am?  Do they have coffee shops?

I think that Hank Williams, Jr. once wrote a song about the dilemma of growing up--or not--as raised by the poster at #12.
Didn't he?

Edited to Add: Even though I have been 30 twice, Mr. W. Tell nails it with the classic observation: Nothing Good Happens After 2:00.  The only worse time is "Four in the Morning" . . . Check it out.  On Netflix . . . TED Comedy broadcasting.  At about 9:30pm or so. =)

Here's one to put you and yer pals to sleep . . .
Well . . . your pals.  If you are driving.

----------


## mmonroe

I'll give you the same advice my attorney gave me at 19, NOTHING good happens after midnight and before 6am.

----------


## 1972ford

It's only Saturday nights we go out all of us work overnight and Saturday is our day away from the wemon the ones with kids hire a babysitter on Fridays before they go to work so the women can have their night out we all work over nights tues thru friday

I don't think any marriages are in trouble its just one night a week 3 times a month a rowdy crowd won't bother us too much

----------


## RadicalModerate

_"Be careful about overuse o' the word "rowdy" . . .
_
_ ". . . some womyn-folk find it offensive."_

(dusk to dawn drive-in movie theater?)

----------


## kevinpate

with it being Saturday, does the Winchester Drive-in still run three features on weekends?  I know it used to, and the last feature began well after midnight.

However, it's been a long time since I wanted to start a movie at or after 1 am, or still be out doing anything after 1 am, with or without my lovely ... unless we had been napping from 6-10ish pm the eve before.  But for quite some time, 4-5 am has been the starting the day time and not the ending the previous day time.

----------


## RadicalModerate

And therein lies the quandry wrapped in a riddle.
(of time management wrapped in an enigma suspended by a paradox. =)

However: The coffee served at Drive-Ins consistently proves to be superior to Starbucks.
(and so it goes . . . =)

----------


## 1972ford

Went to industry last night defiantly not my usual choice for somewhere to go.  The place was pretty empty was funny watching people that had too much to drink try to dance while staying on their feet.  It's a small little place the serve water for a buck cans of soda for $2 ans red bulls for $3 it was an odds menu of drinks they were out of red bull my buddy is passed out in his car now and I an going to sleep on his couch I love his wife's cooking

----------


## WilliamTell

> Went to industry last night defiantly not my usual choice for somewhere to go.  The place was pretty empty was funny watching people that had too much to drink try to dance while staying on their feet.  
> 
>  my buddy is passed out in his car now and I an going to sleep on his couch I love his wife's cooking


Im not sure how old you are, but it seems like you are smart and nice guy if you can control yourself and not drink when you drive a bunch of people around while they do...

But this sounds pathetic. 

Really ask yourself if you want the type of friends who are are so drunk they cant stand up, passing out in cars, and drinking so much they cant even be inside their own homes with out scaring their kids and their wifes (because thats what it is).

If i was you i would concentrate on being yourself and putting your energy into being a good person and you could find a wife who is a good cook instead of someone elses wife.

----------


## RadicalModerate

There are cosmic forces at work here.
http://blog.ted.com/2007/07/19/rives_exposes_t_1/

Remember: 2 am is The Square Root of 4 am . . . Or _is_ it?

(did i say "cosmic"?  i meant comics.  Or _did_ i?)

----------


## edcrunk

flux. industry. 

there will be one more here in about a month.

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

> this sounds pathetic.


Also, what was your friend doing in his car!?!?! Wanting to go somewhere, or just too drunk to come inside?

In regards to the topic...I don't necessarily agree that "nothing good happens after midnight." I wish there were more after-hours options.  I understand that there are people who hold unorthodox working hours, and who can responsibly enjoy themselves late into the night.  Your friends don't fall into that category.

----------


## YO MUDA

If their married with children they shouldnt be going out in the first place. No wonder this world i going down the toilet.
Sorry, just my 2 cents, after beinging married for 35 years.

----------


## wallbreaker

There used to be several 24 hour pool halls in the city.  I don't know if they are still there.  There was one on May Ave on the north side.  Seems like there's one or two near I-240, like on 59th.

Now, personally, the after 2am stop for me and my friends is iHOP or Waffle House.

----------


## OSUPeterson

> Im not sure how old you are, but it seems like you are smart and nice guy if you can control yourself and not drink when you drive a bunch of people around while they do...
> 
> But this sounds pathetic. 
> 
> Really ask yourself if you want the type of friends who are are so drunk they cant stand up, passing out in cars, and drinking so much they cant even be inside their own homes with out scaring their kids and their wifes (because thats what it is).
> 
> If i was you i would concentrate on being yourself and putting your energy into being a good person and you could find a wife who is a good cook instead of someone elses wife.



/rant 

Get off your high horse. This is not the place to try and preach to him about how you think hes a bad person for drinking and you think his friends are horrible people.

You have made it very clear how you feel about this topic, so it would seem logical to take your opinions to another thread you are not completely against. If you feel the need to act better than everyone else and preach your thoughts, find your way to the nearest lifechurch or any highway offramp corner that is not occupied by a drunk homeless person. 

If you don't like the topic, don't feel the need to comment on it. The rest of us will survive without your bull****. I skip plenty of threads that I know I disagree with, its not that hard.

/endrant

----------


## OSUPeterson

The only thing I can think of would be slick willies, but Im not sure if they are open that late. 

Other than that, you will not find a whole lot open past 2 in Oklahoma, as you can see from the a few other responses, being up past 2 makes you the devil... duh.

----------


## kevinpate

nah, being out after 2 am won't make ya the devil.  Some are fairly certain it might help make someone his biatch

----------


## CurtisJ

Anyone else seeing advertisements for "christian alchohol rehab", "stop drinking now" and "alcohol addiction center" at the top of the page?  Made me laugh a bit, talk about targeted advertising.  

And WilliamTell, mind you're own damn business, if the OP's freind's wives are just fine with them enjoying a night on the town a few nights a month (or even if they aren't), remind me how that effects you in any way.  And he never said his friends were fall down drunk, he commented on observing other people being fall down drunk.

----------


## mark

2 am? i saw bad company in a club in hallandale, fl around '95 and the singer mentioned how he thought it was great the club closed at *8am*

----------


## Cocaine

What A Burger and all the other places mentioned. I think Jamaica Joe's may stay opened past 2am but I'm not sure about that. So no I can't think of any where else the most you can do is eat some where. There's also lake overholser or hefner they can drink a little more beer and take a swim. They can also find all the other people doing drugs or having sex. But seriously how old are you guys the only people out that out are people pretty young and some underage. There's nothing to do.

----------


## BlackmoreRulz

Aren't the casino's still open at that time?

----------


## pw405

I think that bars should stay open well past 2, but still have a hard stop on serving drinks.  It's really an issue of public safety.  Still have last call around 1:30, but allow the patrons to stay for a few hours, sober up, arranged for proper transportation, perhaps buy some food items, listen to music for another hour or so.... The current idea of chasing all the drunks out on to the streets is pretty stupid.  Am I the only one who thinks this?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

In Fort Smith the bars stay open til 5am and serve alcohol too. Maybe its time for a Roadtrip!

----------


## RadicalModerate

> I think that bars should stay open well past 2, but still have a hard stop on serving drinks.  It's really an issue of public safety.  Still have last call around 1:30, but allow the patrons to stay for a few hours, sober up, arranged for proper transportation, perhaps buy some food items, listen to music for another hour or so.... The current idea of chasing all the drunks out on to the streets is pretty stupid.  Am I the only one who thinks this?


There is so much simple common sense involved in those words that I am speechless.
(for now . . . but remember the "Otis" character on "Andy Griffith" . . . ?)

----------


## wallbreaker

We need an open mic nite of okctalk at a local bar.  I have a feeling RM could dominate the freestyle mic.

----------


## wallbreaker

> I think that bars should stay open well past 2, but still have a hard stop on serving drinks.  It's really an issue of public safety.  Still have last call around 1:30, but allow the patrons to stay for a few hours, sober up, arranged for proper transportation, perhaps buy some food items, listen to music for another hour or so.... The current idea of chasing all the drunks out on to the streets is pretty stupid.  Am I the only one who thinks this?


Wasn't there a comedian that had a joke along those lines?  Something about, if drunk driving was so bad, why aren't the streets a death trap at 2am?

----------


## pw405

There are clubs in Dallas that stay open till 4.  If you have any drink at 2:00a, they make you throw it out.  I really don't get the whole idea of last call, then 10 minutes later turning the lights on and have all the security rush you out.  Is like saying "hey, if you chose one more drink, you HAVE to binge drink it".  Just got back from Memphis a few weeks ago, and they have bars that stay open and serve until 5:00am.  I don't necessarily think serving that late is a great idea, but Memphiss Beale street area is highly patrolled and the police seem more likely to help you call a cab than try to make a PI arrest.  Honestly, I think a restaurant in brick town that re opens at 1 and stays open to 4 would be extremely popular.  They could just serve easy to make stuff like chips and queso, hot dogs, salads, whatever....

Back on topic, apparently there is also a place called Friends On memorial and Portland.  I had my girlfriend ask her Facebook, and somebody said The Office drinks and nosh is open till 4 on weekends.  Can anybody confirm?

----------


## OKCisOK4me

I was in Fort Worth at a bar. Bought a beer at 1:57 and was able to drink it til past 2. Apparently the west is the best!

----------


## WilliamTell

> This is not the place to try and preach to him about how you think hes a bad person for drinking and you think his friends are horrible people.





> And WilliamTell, mind you're own damn business, if the OP's freind's wives are just fine with them enjoying a night on the town a few nights a month (or even if they aren't), remind me how that effects you in any way.  And he never said his friends were fall down drunk, he commented on observing other people being fall down drunk.


OSU- I drink on the weekends and im not some bible thumper who is saying people shouldnt drink. After we had kids ive just lowered the amounts and cut down on the going out on the town. It just brings on way to much liability (drinking and driving), dealing with idiots, and other drunk drivers on the road where its just not worth it anymore. 
People die from it each weekend, just watch the news. 


Curtis - If he wanted me to mind my own business he wouldnt of posted it on the internet. Besides, even the OP said their wives werent happy about it because they didnt want there husbands coming home after drinking because of previous incidents that scared her kids. I also think that people who get so drunk each weekend that their spouse is scared to have them around their children or they see dad sleeping in a car outside the house then its a pretty sh*tty situation for a child to grow up in. 
Children get hurt or die because of drunks every weekend, just watch the news.

----------


## OSUPeterson

> I also think that people who get so drunk each weekend that their spouse is scared to have them around their children or they see dad sleeping in a car outside the house then its a pretty sh*tty situation for a child to grow up in. 
> Children get hurt or die because of drunks every weekend, just watch the news.


Reading must be tough...

The OP talked about how they *wake up* the kids. I must have missed the post where he talked about how they came home and beat and abused their children at 2am. Stop trying to sensationalize this thread.

On other more relevant notes, I'm pretty sure Friends closes at 2am. Not sure about the Office. Steak and shake can always be very entertaining after 2am though, good place to sober up and get some good drunk food.

----------


## kevinpate

> In Fort Smith the bars stay open til 5am and serve alcohol too. Maybe its time for a Roadtrip!


Ya know, there is something to that.  The OP stated he's the designated driver for a group.  Been ages since I did any late nights at the Fort, shoot, even the area code's changed since back then.  However, even if one stuck with Okie late call time of 2 am and then grabbed some grub and then drove back, you're looking at close to three hours of bs'in'/bondin'/slaphappyin'/bandobros time on the short side.  Be a danged fool's errand w/o a DD, but since the OP had that covered, might be worth the roadtrip every now and again.

----------


## pw405

So, ya.... Getting ****ed up and waking up your kids has moral implications.  Let's make an anti alcoholism thread and everybody can complain about it there.  

The real joke is people who think your are going to change this persons habits with an Internet forum post. Get real. 

Late night OKC area options?

Casinos.... Easy to continue drinking inside a casino after 2.  trust me! (especially if you have a hotel room that connects to a certain casino that is near a windy river). 
Flux
Industry
The Wreck Room
Friends
The Office (not confirmed opened until 4:00a as of yet).
Oh, and of course, there are plenty of 24 hour restaurants.
Did we ever confirm about the 24 hour pool halls?

Ed, you said a new place will be opened in about a month?  Your place? 

Any other options anybody can think of?

----------


## WilliamTell

> Reading must be tough...
> 
> The OP talked about how they *wake up* the kids. I must have missed the post where he talked about how they came home and beat and abused their children at 2am. Stop trying to sensationalize this thread.


-It must be tough. When did i say he beat his kids?

I would also be surprised if you had kids or were married. Maybe when you were growing up it was common practice for your dad to come stumbling into the house at 3am and wake you and your brothers and sisters up. Maybe it was also common for him to pass out in his car in the driveway after a night of drinking. Yeah, that's normal.

Seems like your getting awfully defensive over this subject. Its ok, let it all out.




> -keep them out longer to sober up a bit before coming home and waking up the kids. 
> -I am not taking them to my place as that would defeat the purpose they would buy beer or whiskey and drink at my place which is not good 
> -I apologize if you happened to be one of the unfortunate souls that had to deal with them that night) 
> -my buddy is passed out in his car now


Yeah, nothing weird about this at all. You guys must be cousins.

----------


## 1972ford

I had the keys I just did not bother to wake him up regarding passed out in the car.  He drank a ton of water there sobered up a bit and went to sleep.  Drunk people are loud people and loud people wake up kids in the middle of the night.

We thought we had our after bar thing taken care of by going disc golfing until a couple months ago when all 5 of us got tickets for being in the park after hours and the other 4 got public intox as well cop let them go with fines and walked us to the car and told me to take them home

We are young 24 to 26

We were all BSing the other day and thought of how much fun it would be to have a place to go to do things like they did on the American gladiator show.  

We were also joking around about going to s Robinson and a shouting at johns "another aids patient in the making" and other stuff along those lines but figured we would probably get in trouble.

----------


## ljbab728

> We were also joking around about going to s Robinson and a shouting at johns "another aids patient in the making" and other stuff along those lines but *figured we would probably get in trouble*.


Good thinking.  LOL

----------


## WilliamTell

> -when all 5 of us got tickets for being in the park after hours and 
> -the other 4 got public intox 
> 
> 
> We are young 24 to 26


You and your friends are young, and im not going to act like I wasnt doing the same dumb ass things when i was your age. Just sucks that some of those guys already have kids.

To those who wanted to argue with me.

Yeah. Its normal that someone with kids is.

-Passing out in his car
-waking up his kids after getting home from the bar
-Getting trespass tickets
-Getting public charged with public intox

Back to the subject. Have you guys considered switching from night to day drinking? As you get older you actually start to realize that a lot of activities are setup for day drinking. Golf? going out on a boat?bumper cars?fishing?dave and busters?ballgame?tailgating?having a cookout?horseshoes?painting your house?

I could go on and on. Like i said earlier, I drink on the weekends and over time i've found ways to still unwind and enjoy myself with out getting trashed, hurting myself or someone else, or getting arrested.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Have you guys considered switching from night to day drinking? As you get older you actually start to realize that a lot of activities are setup for day drinking. Golf? going out on a boat?bumper cars?fishing?dave and busters?ballgame?tailgating?having a cookout?horseshoes?painting your house?


Not to mention, the older you get the earlier you're gonna go out anyway.  I'm 34 and it's a push to even stay out til "closing time" anymore and I'm still single.  Your friends are no bachelors.  They need to shift their thinking and maybe you can shift theirs.  I know that younger generations usually don't take older generations advice, but you did take the first step by asking for it in one way or another on here so use all of "this" to the best of your advantage.

Oh, and look for happy hour deals.  They're all over the place.

----------


## 1972ford

Working overnights makes day drinking not a good idea usually I sleep late into the day on Saturday mornings but my happy but thought it was a nice night and slept outside to get rained on lol

----------


## edcrunk

> Ed, you said a new place will be opened in about a month?  Your place?


Yeah, we should be open the middle of September.

----------


## TaoMaas

> There is so much simple common sense involved in those words that I am speechless.


The only problem is...drunks don't listen to common sense.  lol  If drunk people arranged for sober transportation, we wouldn't have a problem, would we?  Sheesh...get serious.

----------


## TaoMaas

After the bars close, your options are: Denny's, Whataburger, or go home...watch a movie...and sleep it off.  Feel free to insert 'play video games' in place of 'watch a movie', if that's your thing.  If this isn't your cup of tea...you need to relocate.

----------


## Joe Kimball

One such pool room is Mikey's 24/7, a thrown beer bottle's-distance from Industry. It's smoky as all get-out, but the tables, last I was there a few years ago, are in rather decent shape given the traffic there. There's even a snooker table. I am not sure if Chester's on 50th and May, similarly polluted, is still open.

We are blessed to have such a nice fast food burger place as Whataburger not only open 24 hours, but open in the LOBBY 24 hours.

IHOP in the evening is MADE for the after-bar crowd. I'm sure that's when they put their B-crew on.  :Smile: 

There really are plenty of other 24-hour restaurants too.

----------


## Dustin

> Where is there to go after the bars close


Home.

----------


## wallbreaker

> Home.


I'd assume (based on replies here), that if I asked the best place in the metro to go see a meteor shower, I'd get..

19 posts telling me that viewing meteor showers is evil.
7 posts telling me I should be at home with my family, and not viewing meteor showers.
6 posts questioning if meteor showers are real, or a conspiracy.
2 posts offering suggestions of good viewing locations.

----------


## jn1780

> I'd assume (based on replies here), that if I asked the best place in the metro to go see a meteor shower, I'd get..
> 
> 19 posts telling me that viewing meteor showers is evil.
> 7 posts telling me I should be at home with my family, and not viewing meteor showers.
> 6 posts questioning if meteor showers are real, or a conspiracy.
> 2 posts offering suggestions of good viewing locations.


And 1 post trying to connect two completely unrelated activities. 




Unless the other place is across the street from the bar that just closed, I don't want people driving around looking for another activity to do. How many DD's actually stay with their friends until close?

----------


## wallbreaker

> And 1 post trying to connect two completely unrelated activities. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the other place is across the street from the bar that just closed, I don't want people driving around looking for another activity to do. How many DD's actually stay with their friends until close?


Well, since the original question was specifically about a DD driving and taking his friends around, I'd assume innocense before accusing the OP of drunk driving.

----------


## jn1780

> Well, since the original question was specifically about a DD driving and taking his friends around, I'd assume innocense before accusing the OP of drunk driving.


I was not accusing the OP of anything, he's a minority. Im not going to give other people ideas.

----------


## pw405

> Yeah, we should be open the middle of September.


So it will be open after hours?  Will it take the same approach as lizard lounge, etc in Dallas?  Ie, drinks are thrown out at 2a, but venue is open till.... 3.... 4?  Are there any laws that say a bar HAS to close at 2:00?

----------


## pw405

To help even the score of moral griping posts to posts that actually relate to the thread title, here is the running list of late night options.  

Metro Area Casinos: Riverwind, Newcastle, Thunderbird (a bit far though), Fire Lake.
-Is Remington's casino open 24/7?
-Flux
-Industry
-The Wreck Room
-Friends... Anybody know any detail about this place?  I have never been.
-24 hour restaurants... Plenty of options here.  I know Jack in Box lobby in Norman is open 24/7. (Not sure if all locations lobbies are 24/7)
-24 hour Pool halls.. Chester's, Mickeys 
- Ed's new place next month
- anything else?

----------


## zookeeper

I have a feeling this thread could be spelled - Generation Gap.

----------


## kevinpate

If yer gonna drink til 2 and still be wide eyed, your old enough to forego IHOPs and graduate on up to Waffle House.
Be forewarned though.  Not everyone can eyeball a platter of scattered covered chunked diced capped and topped at 2:45 am.
And for you onion heads, they'll smother it for ya as well.

----------


## Mel

sleep

----------


## Snowman

> I'd assume (based on replies here), that if I asked the best place in the metro to go see a meteor shower, I'd get..
> 
> 19 posts telling me that viewing meteor showers is evil.
> 7 posts telling me I should be at home with my family, and not viewing meteor showers.
> 6 posts questioning if meteor showers are real, or a conspiracy.
> 2 posts offering suggestions of good viewing locations.


Granted you are not seriously asking this but you would get a better view outside of the metro due to light pollution

these are roughly the same view of the sky about an hour drive time apart; the top is from a small town, the bottom is from a suburb in like the 50th largest metro in the US

----------


## kevinpate

Love those photos.  One of the added bennies of camping with the Scouts when my lads were younger was sitting up long after the lads were tuckered out and just sitting and enjoying the night sky.  Nice. Real nice.

----------


## Dustin

> I'd assume (based on replies here), that if I asked the best place in the metro to go see a meteor shower, I'd get..
> 
> 19 posts telling me that viewing meteor showers is evil.
> 7 posts telling me I should be at home with my family, and not viewing meteor showers.
> 6 posts questioning if meteor showers are real, or a conspiracy.
> 2 posts offering suggestions of good viewing locations.


If his friends are hammered, the best place for them to go at 2am or past 2am is home...  Plain and simple.

----------


## WilliamTell

> If his friends are hammered, the best place for them to go at 2am or past 2am is home...  Plain and simple.


For me it solved it when he started talking about kids and that his friends have already recently received public intox charges....yet still continue to go out.

----------


## kevinpate

Might wanna lighten up a notch.  Folks who have accidents or acquire a ticket every now and again still drive vehicles.  

A pub intox offense, while perhaps a tad embarrassing and an expensive lesson, isn't an end all incident for someone to enjoy a night out with friends.

----------


## ShiroiHikari

As a night owl that doesn't drink, it's both hilarious and sad to go to IHOP or Whataburger around 1:30-2:00 AM and see large crowds of drunk folks streaming in. 

I think I might start using Whataburger as my late night hangout spot rather than IHOP, though. At least at Whataburger, you don't have to flag down your server constantly because you can get up and refill your own dang soda. I hope they don't decide to start closing the lobby overnight; we need more clean, well-lit places that are open late. Not everybody works 9AM-5PM.

----------


## kevinpate

Fer that matter, going into a Wally world at 2:40 am is an adventure all its own, and can be dang cheap entertainment (unless of course you are one of the entertainers.)

----------


## PennyQuilts

> Fer that matter, going into a Wally world at 2:40 am is an adventure all its own, and can be dang cheap entertainment (unless of course you are one of the entertainers.)


Ain't it the truth.  The nighttime brings out the freaks.  

I worked at the old Skaggs Albertsons many years ago and the people who walked in the door after midnight were a trip.  Women in negligees came in on a regular basis and it often went downhill from there.

----------


## Slimjim

no good comes from being up past 2 am

----------


## kevinpate

> no good comes from being up past 2 am


All depends on how you spend your time.

----------


## 1972ford

_deleted by Pete

Not the place for this_

----------


## WilliamTell

> Well had an eventful sat night although I will be filing a complaint with OKCPD tomorrow.


Do you notice a trend here? With your great 'friends'? 

I dont like cops, and I think alot of them are dicks. But in my 30 years ive managed to never have anything more than a speeding ticket...BECAUSE...I didnt put myself into bad situations with bad people and expect good outcomes.




> To those who wanted to argue with me.
> 
> Yeah. Its normal that someone with kids is.
> 
> -Passing out in his car
> -waking up his kids after getting home from the bar
> -Getting trespass tickets
> -Getting charged with public intox
> -*Getting their car searched by K9 Unit
> *


I lived in a party house in stillwater and survived undergrad and grad school with less drama than you guys have had in a month.

----------


## 1972ford

Well my post was deleted but a seatbelt violation is in no way probable cause to search my vehicle much less after searching my vehicle illegally with a dog he found nothing and my buddies were behaving during the stop.  This is just an example of the prejudice against young guys in a car.  He should have thanked me for being responsible by not drinking and driving instead of the harrassment and  violation of my civil rights.

----------


## adaniel

> Well my post was deleted but a seatbelt violation is in no way probable cause to search my vehicle much less after searching my vehicle illegally with a dog he found nothing and my buddies were behaving during the stop.  This is just an example of the prejudice against young guys in a car.  He should have thanked me for being responsible by not drinking and driving instead of the harrassment and  violation of my civil rights.


Well, congratulations on not killing yourself and others by being an idiot and drinking and driving. Feel better? 

WilliamTell's advice about not putting yourself in bad situations is spot on and I urge you to follow it.

I'm probably around your age and can honestly say I have not had a fraction of the trouble you've had.

----------


## jn1780

> _deleted by Pete
> 
> Not the place for this_


Pretty sure the same reasoning for the deletion still applies.

----------

